

To Maren and the rest of the Zirtual team - karenxcheng
https://medium.com/@vegalightsmyway/to-maren-and-the-rest-of-the-zirtual-management-team-14878f0649bf

======
greenyoda
_"...and don’t even begin to mention the things like repeatedly switching
insurance companies so that we wouldn’t have the ability to use what was
purchased then retroactively cancelling coverage that was already “paid” for
and so many more others."_

It's amazing that after pulling stunts like that the company had any employees
left at all. And it makes it pretty clear that firing everyone with no notice
via e-mail was just the culmination of a long history of employee abuse.

